# Wie bekomme ich Schatten / Umrandung um Ojekt



## skyline1000 (10. Oktober 2005)

Hallo, ich habe schon überall rumgesucht,aber bekomme einen Schatten um ein Objekt auf einem Bild nicht hin. Ich möchte nur das Objekt umranden,ich weiß nicht welche Funktion man damit benutzt,ob das bei Photoshop Schlagschatten ist.

Wenn ich mal einen Schatten hinbekomme,dann nicht um das Objekt,sondern nur am Bildrand.

Hier sind 2 Bilder,so hätte ich den Schatten oder die Umrandung auch gerne,aber kriegs einfach nicht hin-





Das Bild ist jetzt mal mein Versuch,naja immerhin hab ich den Hintergrund schonmal hinbekommen,aber bekomme die weisse Umrandung einfach nicht hin.



Hab versucht: Ebene neu-Ebene durch Kopie
Dann wußte ich nicht,wie ich nur den Umriss der Puppe markieren soll,weil ja nur da der Schatten hinsoll,habs mit Zauberstab probiert,ging aber nicht.
Dann bin ich auf Ebene, Ebenenstil,Schalgschatten und hab da rumgespielt,aber bekomme immer nur am oberen Rand des Bildes einen schwarzen Schatten,aber keinen weissen nur um die Puppe.

Wär auch prima falls jemand hier aus dem Netz eine Anleitung hat,wie man genau so einen weissen Rand um ein Objekt bekommt
Bitte helft mir,ist sehr wichtig.

vielen dank


----------



## AKrebs70 (10. Oktober 2005)

Hallo!
Versuche es mal mit dem Ebenenstil "Schein nach außen...".

Axel


----------



## skyline1000 (10. Oktober 2005)

Wow, ich bin platt,das sieht so toll aus.
Ich habe es versucht,aber ich kriegs einfach nicht hin.
Den einzigen Schatten den ich überhaupt hinbekomme,sieht so aus:

http://home.arcor.de/mode-skyline/PUPPE7 011-100 Kopie.jpg 

Bei irgendeinem Schritt mach ich einen Fehler,bitte könntest du mir helfen?

1.) Schritt: Bild öffnen, dann auf Ebene, Ebene neu, Ebene durch Kopie
2.) Schritt: Dann hab ich ja noch das gleiche Bild wie vorher und weiß aber nicht mit was ich den Umriss der Puppe markieren soll,mit dem Zauberstab geht es nicht? Denn wenn ich dann auf Schatten gehe,macht er mir immer einen Schatten oben am Bild,aber nie einen Schatten um die Puppe. Oder mach ich da einen Fehler,denn in Photoshop hab ich eben noch unter Fenster-Ebene einblenden ein neues Fenster gefunden,in dem ich mein Bild 2x in klein gefunden habe unter Ebene1 und Hintergrund. Hab versucht da was zu bearbeiten, aber das geht nicht.

Sorry wenn ich mich jetzt zu blöd anstelle,aber ich muß das unbedingt hinkriegen,aber steig da nicht durch.

danke


----------



## McAce (10. Oktober 2005)

Einen Tipp noch suche mal hier im Forum nach freistellen, da wirst du eine Menge zu finden.

Bei deinem Bild dürfte das relativ einfach sein wenn du mit dem Zauberstab auf den Hintergrund klickst und oben in der Leiste benachbart auschaltest.

Dann einfach mit den Ebenstile schein nach aussen rumspielen, eben so wie AKrebs
schon sagte.
Ich würde sagen du änderst den Füllmodus auf normal und passt die Werte eben an.
Das was du gemacht hast ist wahrscheinlich Schatten nach innen, das ist falsch, aber
hast du ja selbst gesehen.


An deiner Stelle würde ich mich auch noch mit den Grundlagen von PS vertraut machen,
arbeite mal einige Tutorial durch.

Viel Glück und Erfolg

McAce


----------



## Duddle (10. Oktober 2005)

*edit* /me shakes his fist furiously at McAce    Warst schneller */edit*
Du musst die Puppe natürlich vorher freistellen (Forumsuche nutzen!), sonst weiß Photoshop ja nicht, wo es die Umrandung legen soll.

Also im Schnellverfahren:


Ebene duplizieren
Zauberstab nehmen, Toleranz um die 60(?)
das Türkis anklicken
Entf drücken, löscht die markierten Inhalte
auf diese Ebene den Ebenenstil "Schein nach Aussen" anwenden


Duddle


----------



## skyline1000 (10. Oktober 2005)

Hi, vielen Dank, jetzt habe ich es halbwegs begriffen, tausend dank. Hab mal rumprobiert,hatte das Objekt nicht richtig mit dem Zauberstab zuerst markiert.
Also mit den dunklen und farbigen Schatten hab ich es halbwegs hinbekommen,hier dazu das Bild. Aber weiß jemand wie ich den Schatten links und rechts gleichgroß hinbekomme,denn es ist bei mir rechts weniger Schatten?

http://home.arcor.de/mode-skyline/PUPPE71000 Kopie.jpg 


*Wollte aber unbedingt den Schatten in weiß*,aber komischerweise geht das nicht so wie mit dem schwarzen Schatten oder dem bunten Schatten,weiß jemand warum und was ich falsch mache? Mit weiß ist es nur eine kleine weiße Umrandung, kann es aber mit Distanz, Überfüllen und grösse nicht so breit und verlaufend machen wie bei schwarz und bunt?

Weiß jemand warum


http://home.arcor.de/mode-skyline/pu2.jpg

tausend dank


----------



## AKrebs70 (10. Oktober 2005)

Wer schreibt denn hier irgend was von einem Schatten. Lass die sache mit dem Schatten weg. Stelle das bild mittel des Zauberstab erst mal frei so wie Duddle es geschrieben hat. Anschließend Eben->Ebenenstil->Schein nach außen... .
KEINEN SCHATTEN!
Farbe auswählen, Deckkraft auf 100% und die Größe hochsetzen.

Axel


----------



## McAce (10. Oktober 2005)

Noch ein Tipp erweitere die Maske um einen Pixel und erstelle eine weiche Auswahlkante mit einem Pixel. Besser wäre wenn du die Auswahl mit Pfaden machst aber lass wir das 
erstmal.

Das sollte deine harte Kanten etwas reduzieren

Auswahl => Auswahl verändern => erweitern dort 1 Pixel eingeben

Auswahl => weiche Auswahlkante  dort auch 1 Pixel


----------



## xSlippyx (10. Oktober 2005)

ja den tipp von mcace würd ich dir auch raten...
und dann beim "schein nach aussen" aktiviere noch "normal", so wie auf dem anhang rot eingekreist...


----------



## bigphot (12. Oktober 2005)

Hi.

Willst du es einfach und gut mit dem Anspruch auf Wiederholung?
1. Auswahl - Farbauswahl (200) - türkisfarbener HG (Ameisenpfad erscheint)
2. Auswahl umkehren (Ameisenpfad um die Puppe herum)
3. Bearbeiten - Kopieren (du kopierst die Puppe)
4. Bearbeiten - Einfügen (neue Ebene wird beim Einfügen autom. erstellt)
5. Berabeiten -Einfügen (s. 4)
6. Pipette - türkis aufnehmen
7. Hintergrund im Ebenenmanager aktivieren - Alles markieren - Füllen mit Türkis (...oder einer x-beliebigen Farbe/Textur etc.)
8. Ebene 1 im Ebenenmanager aktivieren - Bearbeiten - 'Transparante Bereiche schützen' anklicken - Fläche füllen mit "weiss" (die Puppe wird gefüllt-Transpar. Bereiche nicht)
9. Filter - Weichzeichner -Gaußscher Weichzeichner - Einstellen nach Wunsch, da du das Ergebnis i.d. Vorschau siehst.)
10. Ebenenmanager - Transparenz nach Bedarf schieben 0-100%
- Fertig
Hintergundebene = Farbe
Ebene 1 = weisser Schatten
Ebene 2 = Puppe

Kannst aber auch anstelle des weiss jede andere Farbe nehmen. Logisch.

LG


----------

